# First Time Chartering in BVIs



## PhatherOfFour (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi all,
Here is my info and questions:

Four couples plan on chartering a boat for a week in the BVIs early next year.
We want to have it captained and with a cook. 
We will need four queen or larger size beds and would like a newer boat.

I've been to the BVIs before but not on a boat.

1. Given that we are willing to pay a premium for a newer boat, is the Moorings the way to go?
2. Does anyone have a promo code for the Moorings?
3. Is there any place we should avoid?

Thanks. 
POF


----------



## jccarr (Nov 22, 2010)

Have not used the Moorings but have had good luck with Sunsail and I believe Moorings are a step up from the same company. No Moorings promo codes, but I look for the double reef weeks for a 25% discount at Sunsail. Not sure where you should not go in terms of destinations. We recently enjoyed Leverick Bay and Happy Rrrrr with Michael Beans. If you are a TTOL BVI forum member, Rick at Leverick bay will rent you a dock for the cost of a mooring ball.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Check with Ed Hamiltons. They can get you the best deal. You may be better off chartering 2 boats and getting a multi-boat discount.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Four queen sized beds, plus crew quarters is going to be a huge boat, if one even exists. A catamaran is a given. Even with monohulls that advertise that kind of room, the berths are always different sizes, some are even bunks.

Everyone is different, but I would find having 10 people aboard to be difficult. Competition for deck space, galley space, dinghy space, etc, regardless of having enough sleeping space.

Edit: I stand corrected. I think this will do it for you. It looks to have crew bunks in the forepeak. Still its going to be a lot of people on top of each other.

http://www.moorings.com/charter-fleet/moorings-4600-catamaran


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Try Voyage Charters, ask for Susan and tell her Chuckles sent you. 
I don't get any cut, she's a personal friend.

1 888 869 2436 or [email protected]

I've been on a crewed charter on one of their 50 footers, four couples, capt and chef, wonderful time.


----------



## sixdaytk (Jan 4, 2013)

I agree with the above post. Voyage charters has the best Cats. I toured a 57' last May that would hold your party easily.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

How much would a 57' cat charter for? I'm guessing $20k per week, plus crew and fees.


----------



## sixdaytk (Jan 4, 2013)

Depending on the season it was around $15k per week.


----------



## CLOSECALL (Dec 11, 2012)

Something to think about - make sure you have enough head room for all these people, if you know what I mean.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

I've chartered from Sunsail/Moorings in Road Town. Very nice boats, very nice facilities. I would not hesitate to charter from them again.

Places to avoid? The only thing I would say is, don't plan on using the showers or laundry facilities at Marina Cay. I sometimes see them recommended in guide books, but that must have been some years back. They were extremely dilapidated and quite dirty when we were there in November, 2012. Were I a regional manager for Pussers, I would consider the current conditions at Marina Cay to be an embarrassment to the company.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

denverd0n said:


> .....The only thing I would say is, don't plan on using the showers or laundry facilities at Marina Cay. I sometimes see them recommended in guide books, but that must have been some years back. They were extremely dilapidated and quite dirty when we were there in November, 2012. Were I a regional manager for Pussers, I would consider the current conditions at Marina Cay to be an embarrassment to the company.


I will try to stop there next week, assuming this blizzard doesn't prevent our departure!!!!!!!! Island standards are certainly lower, but somehow most seem to drop their own in step. Will report back.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm in the islands right now - facilities at Nanny Cay are still top notch, and Leverick is OK as well. We'll see about Marina Cay, I'm not sure if I'll be going as there is no longer a happy hour show there. The Last Resort is great, but has not facilities to report on


----------

